# Budgie Bath



## Chethan (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi can I give my budgies a Spray bath with Dettol diluted in water once a week. Any +ve or -ve effects of this practice.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

*No, do not *do this, the product is an antiseptic, why are you even considering this?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*NO!

Why on earth would you ever consider using anything but safe water in a spray bottle on your birds? 

Budgies clean themselves by using the oil from their preen gland and preening their feathers to keep them clean and shiny.
You do not need to wash or bathe your budgie.
You can offer him a bath and see if he likes it. 
You can also try misting him lightly with room temperature water to see if he prefers that.
Some budgies like to play under a faucet with a very slow gentle stream of water coming from it.
Some budgies prefer to rub or roll on wet leaves such as kale or romaine lettuce.
Some budgies love water and others do not show any interest in baths, showers or "bathing". 
If your budgie prefers not to bathe or shower, that is just fine.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums.

Dettol is in NO WAY safe for birds. It is an antiseptic; you should never use these or other chemicals on your bird. Why have you decided to do this 

You’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! FaeryBee has given great resources, which include the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”. Please, please be sure to read these so you can be aware of the best of budgie care practices. 

Be sure to ask if you have any questions AFTER reading through everything. 

Cheers! 👋🏻


----------



## Chethan (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi,
Thank you *Cody, FaeryBee, StarlingWings for the advice.
As i have started new with budgies, i was searching for contents on how to handle & care for budgies. I found about this Dettol bath in youtube videos, Thats the reason i posted it here to confirm if its safe. 
Thankyou. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I’m glad you found the forums and now will not do that for the health and safety of your birds. It’s truly sad what some people do to animals.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since you are new to budgies, it is very important you read through the materials on the forum to learn the best practices for caring for them for their optimal health and well being.
Please do so and if, after reading through everything, you have questions, then be sure to ask.
Best wishes!*


----------

